# ماهى نظرتك للفتاة ؟



## mrmr120 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*ده موضوع جه على بالى فحبيت نتناقش فيه مع بعض فى المنتدى 

نظره الشاب للبنت ازاى ..........؟؟ 
هل هى لجسمها ولا لعقلها ولا لايه بالضبط
معظم شباب الايام دى موش بيبصوا للعقل ولا الادب ولا الاخلاق ولا الكلام ده خالص
معظمهم دلوقتى بيهمهم الاستايل بتاع البنت ازاى 
هى بتلبس ايه جسمها شكله ايه انا موش عاوزه افسر اكتر من كده
ياريت كل الشباب يقولوا رايهم فى الموضوع ده لانه مهم جدا
وكل عضو او عضوه له رايى تانى فى الموضوع ياريت يتكلم ويقول عليه

ما هى نظرتك للفتاه ..................؟؟؟*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 نوفمبر 2006)

+

سلام ونعمه 


طيب أنتى عاوزه تعرفى نظرة الشباب للبنت ليه يا مرمر ؟  

المهم نظرة البنت لنفسها أيه .. أنتى شايفه أيه ؟ .. أيه المبادىء اللى جواكى اللى بتمشى عليها ومقتنعه بيها .. أيه إهتماماتك .. 

يا ترى لو لقيتى 99 % من الشباب أهتمامهم الاول هو ملابس البنت و الشكل الخارجى  .. هيكون رد فعلك أيه ؟ .. ويا ترى هتمشى معاهم فى أرائهم وتفكيرهم ولا أنتى ليكى ثوابت لا يمكن تتنازلى عنها .... هى دى الاسئله اللى تهم أى بنت .. 

البنت الحكيمه لا يُعنيها نظرة الشباب لبنى جنسها بقدر ما يعنيها نظرة المسيح لها .. هل نظرة ممتنه فرحه .. أم نظرة حزينه يملؤها الدموع ..

أما يا ستى نظرتى أنا للبنت .. فطبيعى جداً أول شىء هيلفت أنتباهى ليها هو جمالها الخارجى .. و إلا هكون مش صريح لو قولت عكس كده .. لانى لسه ما عرفتش جواها أيه أو شخصيتها إزاى علشان تشد أنتباهى .. ولكن اللى هيخلى نظرتى ليها ( لا تزال ) مشدوده .. ومازالت تلفت إنتباهى .. هو أخلاقها وشخصيتها .. كمان الامر يختلف فى نظرتى أول مره للفتاه .. فممكن تكون نظره مستائه ، حزينه .. لو كانت ترتدى ملابس مُعثرة مثلاً .. وقد تكون نظرة إعجاب و فخر .. عندما تكون مرتديه ملابس وقورة محترمه .. هذا بالنسبه للنظرة الاولى .. أو أول شىء يلفت أنتباهى ..

أيضاً لا يلفت إنتباهى كثيراً فتاة صارخة الجمال .. ولكن تلك الفتاه الهادئه الجمال هى التى تلفت إنتباهى .. وبعدها تأتى طريقتها فى الحديث .. و بعدها الايمان و الافكار والمبادىء .. و هذه الامور وضعتها بحسب أهميتها .. من المهم فالاهم .. والحقيقه أننى أجد كل ذلك مرتبط بالشكل العام للفتاه .. سواء فى لبسها أو سلوكها و مبادئها 

وللحديث بقية إن أراد المسيح

تحياتى


----------



## mrmr120 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

REDEMPTION قال:


> +
> 
> سلام ونعمه
> 
> ...


 

*مرسى اوى اوى *
*على كلامك الجميل دة*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمه ربالمجد يسوع المسيح

بصراحه يا مرمر الموضوع دا كنت بفكرفيه  
عارفه لقيت انى البنت هى اللى بتفرض نفسها فى كل الاحوال 
معلش انا هخرج شويه بس معلش استحملونى

عارفه يا مرمر انا معاكى اةة انى بعض الشبابا بتنظر للبنت من نحيه الشكل واللبس والجسم
بس ليه  ياترا البنت سالت نفسها ليه 
عارفين لو البنات فرحنين بنظره الشبابا ليهم من النحيه دى كدا البنات هتكون رخيصه هتكون وسيله للاشباع بس
البنت والبنت المسحيه خاصه لازم تكون مميزة  متخليش نفسها رخيصه لعيون اى شاب يبس لجسمها وطريقه لبسها مش اى موضه تجرى وراها مش اى لبس تلبسه لازم يكون فى حدود للموضه دى منخليش نفسنا عثرا  المسيح قال ويلا لمن تاتى منه العثرات 
انا بقول لكل بنت متنسيش انك هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكى الكلام دا طبعا بقولو لنفسى الاول قبل اى حد تانى ياريت بجد كل بنت فينا تفكر الاول وتقول فى نفسها  انى زينتها مش فى الملبس والموضه والمكياج لالالالا
البنت الجميله بتكون جميله بروح الله الساكن فيها متزينه بفضائل النعمل ومتسربله بالحكمه

خلاص كلامى انى البنت هى اللى بتحكم نظرة الشاب ليها​*


----------



## Bino (29 نوفمبر 2006)

أولاً : اسمحيلى أشكرك يا مرمر على الموضوع الجرئ ده و فعلاً ده  موضوع يحتاج مناقشه
  للأسف العالم كله حوالينا بقى مليان شر , الشيطان ببقى بيملك على عقول الكتير من الشباب , بقى الشاب من دول كل همه فى الحياه انه يبقى شيك و استيل و يظبط حاله مع بنت حلوه يتمنظر بيها قدام صحابه !!! و أنا من و جهة نظرى ان ده احتقار لانسانية البنت ديه و البنت ديه مش عارفه قيمة نفسها لانها رضت انها تكون ميداليه يتمنظر بيها صاحبها ......
نظره الشباب للبنت بتختلف طبعاً من شب لآخر و اسمحيلى يا مرمر أنا هقول رأيى بصراحه كأخ ليكى : 

1-فيه شباب و دول الأغلبيه العامه بيبص للبنت على انها لوحه جميله يتأمل فيها , أو مجرد وسيله للمتعه و من هذا المنطلق هلاتقيه بيبص للبنت على شكلها , مكياجها , شعرها , لبسها , ده بيوصل الحال ببعض الشباب انه يبص و يحكى فى تفاصيل جسم البنت الللى قدامه !!! طبعاً ديه خطيه عظيمه جداً و بتغضب ربنا أوى لانها زنا بالقلب....و للأسف أغلبية الشباب من النوع ده و الباقى كله أقليات نادره جداً.

2-فيه شاب يكون مدمن علم و يكون ده المنظار اللى بيبص منه على البنت اللى قدامه يشوف طريقة تفكيرها ازاى ؟ مقدار ثقافتها قد ايه ؟ بتحب تقرا شعر لمين ؟ و قريت روايات ايه لشكسبير ؟ بس طبعاً الشاب و البنت ديه نادر اوى فى الزمن ده.

3-فيه شاب فكره روحى و ده أروع نوع بينظر للبنت على انها أخته فى جسد المسيح , و ميسمحش أبداً ان اى حد يسئ لها حتى لو ميعرفهاش , و تلاقيه بيعجبه فى البنت حبها لربنا و نشاطها فى الخدمه و مواظبتها على حضور القداسات ...... و النوعيه ديه هى اللى المفروض نكون عليها كلنا لان ده اللى بتعلمهولنا الكنيسه و الكنيسه الأولى زمان كانت كده و الكتاب بيقول " وكان عندهم كل شيئ مشتركاً " ​ 
لكن مننساش حاجه برضه أن البنت فى معظم الأحيان هى اللى بتفرض على الشاب يبصلها ازاى ؟ عن طريق طبعها , شخصيتها , شكلها , لبسها , حضورها فى الكنيسه , ......الخ
كل ديه حاجات بتفرض على الولد المقياس اللى يقيس بيه شخصية البنت اللى قدامه
أنا أسف لو ردى كان فيه كلام خارج شويه بس انا شايف ان الموضوع ده لازم يتناقش بكل صراحه دون اى خجل


----------



## Bino (29 نوفمبر 2006)

أما بقى عن رأيى انا الشخصى و نظرتى للبنت بتكون ازاى ؟ 
فأنا بحكم على البنت من شخصيتها .. بتفكر ازاى ؟  نظرتها للحياه ايه ؟ هل هى انسانه مثقفه ولا لآ ؟ ايه موقفها من بعض الأحداث الجاريه ؟ كده يعنى ...بصراحه ديه أكتر حاجه بتهمنى فى البنت لمجرد انها تكون صديقه لكن لما افكر فى الارتباط هيبقى فيه حاجات تانيه كتيييييير غير ديه


----------



## REDEMPTION (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*




بنت الفادى قال:


> *سلام ونعمه ربالمجد يسوع المسيح​*
> 
> *بصراحه يا مرمر الموضوع دا كنت بفكرفيه *
> *عارفه لقيت انى البنت هى اللى بتفرض نفسها فى كل الاحوال *
> ...


 

سلام ونعمه 


أعجبنى رأيك بنت الفادى ... فتحية لكى


----------



## mrmr120 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*اولا مرسى ليكم كلكم *
*وكل ارائكم تحفة الصراحة *
*ربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## الغريب (29 نوفمبر 2006)

بقول اية خاينا نتكلم شوية كلام واقعى طبيعى ان اى شاب يعجب ببنت وممكن يكون سبب الاعجاب الشكل وبالنسبة للشباب دول احب اوضح نقطة الشكل مش كل شى ممكن البنت تكزن جميلة شكلا لكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياترى الداخل جميل بردة زى الشكل ولا على راى المثل من برة هلاهلله ومن جوة يعلم الله وانا فى نظرى ان اهم شى فى البنت الداخل ممكن تكون على قدر بسيط من الجمال لكن روحها حلوة تفكيرها تفكير عقلانى


----------



## mrmr120 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*ماهو دة الى بنتكام فية *
*يا الغريب *
*اية نظرت للبنت *
*ومرسى على رايك يا الغريب*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*انا شايفه يا جماعه ان اى انسان بينجذب لانسان تانى اكيد كبدايه بالشكل 
مستحيل تعرف ايه اللى جواها من مره او اتنين لان تحديد الشخصيه محتاج مواقف مش كلام
فأكيد اى ولد بينجذب لبنت بتبقي بشكلها ممكن تكون وحشه لكن هو مرتاح ليها 
انا اقصد القبول والراحه كبدايه اللى تحس منه انك تقدر تتكلم معاها 
وممكن تكون ملامحها مش جميله اوى بس انت مرتاح وقبلها 
موضوع جميله اوى يا مرمر*


----------



## الغريب (29 نوفمبر 2006)

:Love_Mailbox: *ما الحب الا كلام لااغنية قد صار الصدق مشاعر منسية 
 والشــــــــــــــوق كطفل يشتاق لتســـــــــــــــــــــــلية:smil12: 
 واللعمر مسلســــــــل من زمن ما قبل البشـــــــــرية:Love_Mailbox: 
 ومازلت ياقلبـــــــى تفكــــــــــــــــــــر فى قمريـــــــــة:smil12: 
 تســـــــــــــــــهر انت والنجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوم وهى:Love_Mailbox: 
 فى ليال صيف شرقية تستعيد ذكريات الحب المنسية:smil12: 
 اضحت فى سماء العشـــــــــــــــــــــــق كنجمة ذهبية *[/B]


----------



## mrmr120 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *انا شايفه يا جماعه ان اى انسان بينجذب لانسان تانى اكيد كبدايه بالشكل
> مستحيل تعرف ايه اللى جواها من مره او اتنين لان تحديد الشخصيه محتاج مواقف مش كلام
> فأكيد اى ولد بينجذب لبنت بتبقي بشكلها ممكن تكون وحشه لكن هو مرتاح ليها
> انا اقصد القبول والراحه كبدايه اللى تحس منه انك تقدر تتكلم معاها
> ...


 


*ايك جميل جدا ياجيرل *
*طبعا الولد بينجذب للبنت لما يكون حاسس *
*بيها حتى لو وحشة *
*طب ماهو ممكن يعجب ببنت زى القمر لكن *
*مش هيرتاح لها نفسيا*
*ومرسى ياقمر على رايك الجميل دة*​


----------



## mrmr120 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الغريب قال:


> :Love_Mailbox: *ما الحب الا كلام لااغنية قد صار الصدق مشاعر منسية *
> *والشــــــــــــــوق كطفل يشتاق لتســـــــــــــــــــــــلية:smil12: *
> *واللعمر مسلســــــــل من زمن ما قبل البشـــــــــرية:Love_Mailbox: *
> *ومازلت ياقلبـــــــى تفكــــــــــــــــــــر فى قمريـــــــــة:smil12: *
> ...


 

*انت الى كاتب الشعر دة يا الغريب *
*بس شعر حلو فى كلمات حلوة اوى *
*مرسى*​


----------



## Coptic Man (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*انا لسه كنت ها اكتب نفس كلام بسمة*

*الاول بتبقي الراحة النفسية *

*فيه بنات ممكن تكون مش جميلة اوي ولكن برتاح ليها والكلام معاها بيبقي له طعم تاني *

*لما اشوفها بحس بالهدوء واني سعيد *

*وممكن تكون بنت جميلة علي الاخر ومعرفش اتكلم معاها اساسا واحس اننا عاوز امشي*

*لاني مش مرتحالها*

*علي فكرة كلامي بناء علي تجربة *

*ملحوظة : مفيش بنت مش جميلة كل بنت ربنا اداها جمال وجمال خاص بيها  وبتبقي فريدة بيه ولكن هي اللي بتبوظه ممكن تكون من النوع اللي مش بيهتم بنفسه ( ده اسؤ نوع انا عن نفسي مش بحب البنت اللي مش بتهتم بنفسها لاني بعد كده مش هتهتم لا بجوزها ولا عيالها بدال مش بدائت بنفسها ) او تكون عايشة في حزن دائم وده بيحفر في ملامح وشها وبيغيرها لصورة مختلفة غير اللي ربنا ارادهالها *

*اما الحاجة اللي بتشدني للبنت اول ما اشوفها بيكون اسلوبها او تعاملها مع الاخرين واهتمامها بنفسها وبعدين في المرتبة التانية الشكل واللبس *

*اما لما اتعرف عليها يبقي اهم حاجة عندي التفكير و اعرف ايه علاقتها مع ربنا *

*وشكرا يا مرمر علي الموضوع الجميل*

*وعلي فكرة كل اراء الاعضاء جميلة خالص*

*الرب يبارككم*


----------



## بنت الفادى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمه رب المجد يسوع
 المسيح
الحقيقه اراء جميله وردود مكنتش متوقعها ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويحافظ عليكم
 موضوعك جميل يا مرمر ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Bino (30 نوفمبر 2006)

آراء جميله جداً فعلاً ..... وانا بضم رأيى لصوت جيرل و كوبتك فى ان أم حاجه فى بداية التعارف هو الراحه النفسيه و ديه حاجه كده بتاعت ربنا بيسموها فى علم النفس : كيميائية الأرواح spirits chemistry لكن بعد التعارف الانسان بيعرف الشخصيه النفسيه عباره عن ايه ...لكن موضوع الشكل ملوش أساس فى الموضوع
أهم حاجه ايه ؟؟؟؟؟ الررررررررراحه الراحه وبس


----------



## قلم حر (2 ديسمبر 2006)

عاوزين رأيي بصراحه و بدون زعل ؟


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*قووووووووووووووووول يا عدو المرأه*


----------



## mrmr120 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*ارائكم حلوة اوى *
*وقول ياسمردلى باشا *
*بس ياريت متشوهشة صورة المرا ة*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بصي يامرمر 
مش كل الولاد بيبصو للحاجات دي 
لكن لو سالتيني عن رايي 
فاكتر حاجة تجذبني في البنت كلمه لبنانية اسمه ((طلتها )) او روحها وكلامها وفكرها ورقتها والبساطة بتاعتها 
يعني اد اية تبقى بسيطة في كل حاجة واد اية تبقى جميلة 
مش مهم تكون جميلة فعلا 
لكن البساطة اللي فيها هاتحسسني بجمالها 
واهم حاجة معاملتنا لبعض هل مستريحين ولا لا
بس دة ملخص مفيد


----------



## mrmr120 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> بصي يامرمر
> مش كل الولاد بيبصو للحاجات دي
> لكن لو سالتيني عن رايي
> فاكتر حاجة تجذبني في البنت كلمه لبنانية اسمه ((طلتها )) او روحها وكلامها وفكرها ورقتها والبساطة بتاعتها
> ...


 

*رايك حلو اوى اوى اوى *
*يارامى *
*واهم حاجة تكون مرتاح لها*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*طبعا يامرمر الحاجات دي مش هاتبان الا لو كنت مرتاح ليها فعلا *


----------



## mrmr120 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*ربنا يباركك *
*وتلاقى البنت الى ترتاح لها*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmr120 قال:


> *ربنا يباركك *
> 
> 
> *وتلاقى البنت الى ترتاح لها*​


 
ربنا يخليكي بس صلي لينا بس


----------



## mrmr120 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*اكيد هصلى ليك*​


----------



## jojo_josiph (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*انا نظرتى للفتاة يمكن تختلف معاكوا شوية بس هقولها هى
مدى ايمانها بربنا
ذكائها
طريقة كلامها مع الاخرين 
الرقة
البنت الى تلفت نظرى بجد البنت اللى تكون خفيفة الظل(دمها خفيف)
واخر حاجة ببصلها هى جمالها( هى مش الاخيرة هى اللى قبل الاخيرة)
امال بقى الحاجات التانية دى بقى (انتوا عارفينها طبعا) دى اكتر حاجة بتبعدنى عنها
.
.
بس هو دة*


----------



## mrmr120 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

jojo_josiph قال:


> *انا نظرتى للفتاة يمكن تختلف معاكوا شوية بس هقولها هى*
> *مدى ايمانها بربنا*
> *ذكائها*
> *طريقة كلامها مع الاخرين *
> ...


 

*رايك حلو اوى اوى اوى اوى *
*ياجوجو *
*فعلا انت عقلانى جدا *
*بجد انا بشكرك على رايك دة*
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## Gamela (3 ديسمبر 2006)

انا رايى ان اى بنت مهما كانت رائعه وجميله وانيقه وووووو000 مش هتعجب كل الاولاد0000لكن المهم عندى هيا البنت دى بتعمل كده ليه؟هل لانها عايزة تتعاكس او اى حد يعجب بيها ودى مشكله خطيرة لانها بتدل على نقص جواها0000لكن رايى ان البنت اللى مقتنعه بنفسها من جواها مش هتفرق معاها راى اغلب الناس مادام هيا مقتنعه انها صح وانها مابتعملش حاجه غلط او شاذه وده مبدا ارجو منا كشباب اننا نتعلمه ان ليس راى الناس دائما صواب خد اللى يهمك من راى الناس ويمشى معاك واللى مش صح من كلامهم ارميه ورا ظهرك 00000


----------



## قلم حر (4 ديسمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *قووووووووووووووووول يا عدو المرأه*


سأقول :
لم يشوه صورة المرأه الحقيقيه ........اٍلا بنات هذه الأيام ( طبعا أغلبهم أو تلات أرباعهم ) !
سأقول ياٍختصار و بدقه :
مين من البنات أللي تعرفوهم ( و بجد ) قدوتها :
مريم العذراء .
الأم تريزا .
و غيرهن !ممن يمثلون المرأه الحقيقيه في كل حين ؟
مين من البنات تهتم بالجوهر أكثر من المظهر ؟
( طبعا مش كلهم .....بالتأكيد )
لماذا يتم توجيه ( الدعايات التسويقيه ) للمرأه بشكل خاص ؟
أغلب أحاديث البنات : عن ماذا ؟
( اللبس , الكوافير ,المشاوير , ووووو ) طبعا الحاجات دي مهمه بس مش هي الأساس عند البنت الحقيقيه !
سؤال أخير : 
أين هي المرأه الحقيقيه في مجتمعاتنا ؟
للأسف هي من الأقليات ألمهدده بالاٍنقراض !!
فهل ستعيدون للمرأه هيبتها و قيمتها و شخصيتها و مكانتها ؟
و للحديث بقيه ....عند وجود رد جوهري !
( السمردلي : عدو المرأه في المنتدى ).......و ليس عدو المرأه الحقيقيه !!!​


----------



## mrmr120 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

Gamela قال:


> انا رايى ان اى بنت مهما كانت رائعه وجميله وانيقه وووووو000 مش هتعجب كل الاولاد0000لكن المهم عندى هيا البنت دى بتعمل كده ليه؟هل لانها عايزة تتعاكس او اى حد يعجب بيها ودى مشكله خطيرة لانها بتدل على نقص جواها0000لكن رايى ان البنت اللى مقتنعه بنفسها من جواها مش هتفرق معاها راى اغلب الناس مادام هيا مقتنعه انها صح وانها مابتعملش حاجه غلط او شاذه وده مبدا ارجو منا كشباب اننا نتعلمه ان ليس راى الناس دائما صواب خد اللى يهمك من راى الناس ويمشى معاك واللى مش صح من كلامهم ارميه ورا ظهرك 00000


 


*مرسى اوى اوى اوى *
*ياجميل*
*رايك تحفة *
*واكيد طبعا ان البنت الى مقتنعة بنفسها مش هتفرق *
*معاها اراء الناس فيها*
*بس ياجميل مفيش بنت بتلبس وتتشيك *
*يبقى معنى كدة انها عايزة تتعاكس لاء*
*الاهتمام بالمظهر مطلوب برضو*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 ديسمبر 2006)

لا ياسمردلي انا مش معاك في كلامك 
اهتمامها بالحاجات دي 
اكيد علشان تدنها دايما في محل اعجاب حبيبها او زوجها ومش عيب انها تهتم بنفسها 
ومفيش حاجة اسمها اين هي المراة الحقيقية
مش معنى انك ياحج مش لاقي المواصفات اللي نفسك فيها يبقى معناها ان مفيش بنات حلوة 
وشكل المراة اللي انت عدوها هايقطعوك هنا :spor22: :spor22:


----------



## mrmr120 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*كلام رامى صح مية فى المية *
*جوة كل بنت حاجة معينة بتميزها عن التانية *
*وكل بنت وليها طريقة تفكرها *
*وقولنا ان المظهر مطلوب لان كل بنت لازم تهتم بنفسها *
*امل هتحس انها بنت ازاى*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمه رب المجد يسوع المسيح

ديما كدا ظالمين البنات معاكم
ماشى
بكرة ليكم يوم ومحدش يقدر يفتح بقه
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: ​*


----------



## قلم حر (5 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> سأقول :
> 
> لم يشوه صورة المرأه الحقيقيه ........اٍلا بنات هذه الأيام ( طبعا أغلبهم أو تلات أرباعهم ) !
> سأقول ياٍختصار و بدقه :
> ...


فين الرد المفصل ؟
هروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب من الحقائق .......أم تجهيز لرد مقنع ؟
لننتظر و نرى .:dntknw:


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> سأقول :​
> لم يشوه صورة المرأه الحقيقيه ........اٍلا بنات هذه الأيام ( طبعا أغلبهم أو تلات أرباعهم ) !
> سأقول ياٍختصار و بدقه :
> مين من البنات أللي تعرفوهم ( و بجد ) قدوتها :
> ...





قليل ..




> مين من البنات تهتم بالجوهر أكثر من المظهر ؟
> ( طبعا مش كلهم .....بالتأكيد )




قليل جداً



> لماذا يتم توجيه ( الدعايات التسويقيه ) للمرأه بشكل خاص ؟




لغياب هدف جاد بناء 



> أغلب أحاديث البنات : عن ماذا ؟
> ( اللبس , الكوافير ,المشاوير , ووووو ) طبعا الحاجات دي مهمه بس مش هي الأساس عند البنت الحقيقيه !




أوافقك ..



> سؤال أخير :
> أين هي المرأه الحقيقيه في مجتمعاتنا ؟
> للأسف هي من الأقليات ألمهدده بالاٍنقراض !!




لا أوافقك .. فقد أنقرضت بالفعل ولم يتبقى سوى هندسة وراثيه 



> فهل ستعيدون للمرأه هيبتها و قيمتها و شخصيتها و مكانتها ؟




من أنا ؟ .. أم المرأه هى التى يجب أن تعيد لنفسها ما فقدته ؟



> و للحديث بقيه ....عند وجود رد جوهري !




و للحديث بقية عن وجود تعليق .. أثق أنه جوهرى وبناء 



> ( السمردلي : عدو المرأه في المنتدى ).......و ليس عدو المرأه الحقيقيه !!!




طارق عدو أنصاف المرأه  ​


----------



## فادية (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*الله الله المنتدى مليان اعداء واحنا ولا على بالنا 
اسمحولي اقول رأي بصراحه 
الاخ السمردلي والاخ طارق ليهم حق في كلامهم بس هقول حاجه 
لو كانت المرأة  المسيحيية الحقيقه انقرضت مكناش شفنا  اجيال مسيحيه متجدده 
متنسوش يا اخوني الاعزاء ان الام هي المدرسه الاولى الي بيتلقى فيها الطفل افكاره وتعاليمه قبل المدرسه وقبل المجتمع الي هو عايش فيه 
يمكن البنت لما تكون في بدايه عمرها وشبابها بتحاول ان هي تكون احلى وحده واجمل وحده عشان تجذب نظر الناس ليها لكن صدقوني البنت الي في داخلها تعاليم المسيح الحقيقه حتى لو انها مشيت على الموضه في كل حاجه لكن في داخلها يبقى نقي ومليان نعمه ودا بينعكس على  اسرتها وبيتها واولادها لما بتتزوج وبتكون اسرة وبتجنب اطفال 
فمتضلموش البنت يا اعزائي في انها بتلبس وبتمشي على الموضه( طبعا في حدود المعقول والاخلاق )  دي سنه الحياة  لكن لما تخرج عن الحاجاة المألوفه والاخلاق المسيجييه سعتها دا بيبان في كل تصرفاتها  ومن النظرة الاولى صدقوني 
انا مش بحب يكون لي اعداء لا في المنتدى ولا في الحياة :smil13: 
فارجوكم شيلو فكرة عدو المرأة دي خالص لاني سعتها مش هسكتلكم:ranting:  :beee: *


----------



## قلم حر (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ الحبيب طارق هنا :yahoo: ...........منور يا باشا .
لا أختلف معك اٍلا في نقطه واحده :


> لا أوافقك .. فقد أنقرضت بالفعل ولم يتبقى سوى هندسة وراثيه


أظن أن هناك البعض ....و أغلبهم من كبار السن ....و البقيه الشابه يتم تفاديهم و الهجوم عليهم و محاربتهم ( فكريا و ثقافيا ) من قبل ( بنات آخر زمن ) !
و كمان ( شباب آخر زمن ) !
----------------------------
 ونقطه للتوضيح :


> من أنا ؟ .. أم المرأه هى التى يجب أن تعيد لنفسها ما فقدته ؟


أنا بالأصل وجهت كلامي للمرأه ( بنات الأيام دي )....فهم من يجب أن يحاولو التغييرو التخلص من القشور و المظاهر و العوده للعقول و الجواهر .....و عندها ممكن أن يطلبو من الرجال ( الحقيقيين ) مساعدتهم على ذلك .


> طارق عدو أنصاف المرأه


معك حق !
فلا يجب أن تنصف المرأه حتى تعود ( اٍمرأه حقيقيه تحترم عقلها و فكرها قبل أي شيء آخر ) من جديد !
هل ممن يتوقع ذلك قريبا :dntknw: ؟
-----------------------------------------
يا ريت البنات يقرأو كل كلمه بتأني ............و يردوا بالتفصيل !!!!
مع اٍني لا أظن ذلك !​


----------



## mrmr120 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*بصوا ياجماعة كل واحد فينا وجهة نظرة فى نظرة هو *
*الى لازم تتنفذ لاء لازم نحترم اراء بعض *
*بصوا ياشباب مفيش بنت فى مجتمعنا عايزة تعمل حاجة هى مش عايزاها *
*والولد نفس الحكاية يمكن الولد واخد حرية اكتر *
*فى كل مجتمع بنت مؤدبة وفى بنت غير مؤدبة *
*انت تشوف بنت لبسة على الموضى تقول عليها كلام وحش *
*لية انت شوفت الى جواها علشان تحكم عليها انها وحشة*
*اعذرونى لو خرجت عن الموضوع شوية *
*والبنت الى هى بتلبس موضة وهى عارفة انها مش بتمل حاجة غلط *
*وشايفة المسيح جواها يبقى خلاص مش هيهما كلام الناس *
*لكن الولد ازاى وازاى يسبها فى حالها لازم يشوة صورتها *
*ويا سمردلى مجتمعنا ملاين من البنات جواهم المسيح بس انت مدخلتش *
*جواها وشوفت هى جواها المسيح ولا لاء*​


----------



## Gamela (5 ديسمبر 2006)

رايك كلنا نحترمه يامرمر بس انا مختلفه معاكى فى امر مهم ان انتى بتقولى البنت تكون على الموضه وممكن تشيل المسيح جواها ده حقيقى بس دى نوعيه من المؤمنين مش مقدرين المسئوليه لان موضه الايام دى فعلا شر بس مش معنى كده انى ماهتمش بنفسى بالعكس اكون زى الكتاب قال فى الرسالة إلى تيموثاوس 2 :7 
*8 فاريد ان يصلّي الرجال في كل مكان رافعين ايادي طاهرة بدون غضب ولا جدال. 9 وكذلك ان النساء يزيّنّ ذواتهنّ بلباس الحشمة مع ورع وتعقل لا بضفائر او ذهب او لآلىء او ملابس كثيرة الثمن 
10 بل كما يليق بنساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله باعمال صالحة *
هو ده راى الكتاب وهو واضح فى رايه وهو ده الراى اللى مفروض ناخد بيه مش اراء الناس المؤمنين الحقيقن مش هما اللى بيمشوا على الموضه لكن بيمشوا الموضه على راى المسيح واقصد البنات والاولاد لان موضه الاولاد بصراحه الايام دى جامده جدا.......ربنا يبارككوا


----------



## mrmr120 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

Gamela قال:


> رايك كلنا نحترمه يامرمر بس انا مختلفه معاكى فى امر مهم ان انتى بتقولى البنت تكون على الموضه وممكن تشيل المسيح جواها ده حقيقى بس دى نوعيه من المؤمنين مش مقدرين المسئوليه لان موضه الايام دى فعلا شر بس مش معنى كده انى ماهتمش بنفسى بالعكس اكون زى الكتاب قال فى الرسالة إلى تيموثاوس 2 :7
> *8 فاريد ان يصلّي الرجال في كل مكان رافعين ايادي طاهرة بدون غضب ولا جدال. 9 وكذلك ان النساء يزيّنّ ذواتهنّ بلباس الحشمة مع ورع وتعقل لا بضفائر او ذهب او لآلىء او ملابس كثيرة الثمن *
> *10 بل كما يليق بنساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله باعمال صالحة *
> هو ده راى الكتاب وهو واضح فى رايه وهو ده الراى اللى مفروض ناخد بيه مش اراء الناس المؤمنين الحقيقن مش هما اللى بيمشوا على الموضه لكن بيمشوا الموضه على راى المسيح واقصد البنات والاولاد لان موضه الاولاد بصراحه الايام دى جامده جدا.......ربنا يبارككوا


 

*رايك جميل جدا ياجميلة *
*بس انا قلت الموضة فى حدود يعنى مش تلبس *
*ملابس شاذة وتقول ان دى الموضة مينفعش*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> *الله الله المنتدى مليان اعداء واحنا ولا على بالنا *





فادية قال:


> *اسمحولي اقول رأي بصراحه *
> *الاخ السمردلي والاخ طارق ليهم حق في كلامهم بس هقول حاجه *
> *لو كانت المرأة المسيحيية الحقيقه انقرضت مكناش شفنا اجيال مسيحيه متجدده *
> *متنسوش يا اخوني الاعزاء ان الام هي المدرسه الاولى الي بيتلقى فيها الطفل افكاره وتعاليمه قبل المدرسه وقبل المجتمع الي هو عايش فيه *
> ...






*+*




يا جماعه أنا مش ضد المرأه .. ولا عدو المرأه .. إطلاقاً .. أنا ضد كل شىء يسىء لصورة الله التى خُلقنا بها .. لانه خلقنا على شبهه ومثاله .. وطبيعى جداً ان الله قدوس .. ولذا يجب ان نعيش فى الحياة بهذه القداسة التى خلقنا الله بها .. و إن كانت قداسة نسبيه ولكنها تكفى للتمييز بين أبناء الله و أبناء العالم .. والحقيقه أننى أجد أن الشاب له دور أساسى فيما وصلت إليه  الفتاه من إنحدار فكرى .. فبنظرته وميوله للفتاه العابثه صارت بعض الفتيات اللواتى لديهن إستعداد - ولو بسيط للاندماج فى هذه الزمره من أولئك العابثات - أن يصيرن مثلهن .. ولذا تفشت هذه الظاهره .. و أصبح الانسان الجاد المحترم لا يرى سوى السىء أمامه .. لان الجيد قد قل تماماً .. و أصبح من النادر أن تجد فتاة مازالت تتمسك بالتقاليد والقيم والتعاليم المسيحيه 

فأرجوا منكن ان لا تدافعن عن أمر واقعى .. فليس معنى أننا نُعدد السلبيات .. أنه لا توجد إيجابيات ! كلا بالطبع .. فمازالت هناك فتيات يسلكن بالفضيله 

تحياتى


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmr120 قال:


> *بصوا ياجماعة كل واحد فينا وجهة نظرة فى نظرة هو *​
> *الى لازم تتنفذ لاء لازم نحترم اراء بعض *
> *بصوا ياشباب مفيش بنت فى مجتمعنا عايزة تعمل حاجة هى مش عايزاها *
> *والولد نفس الحكاية يمكن الولد واخد حرية اكتر *
> ...





*



بس انا قلت الموضة فى حدود يعنى مش تلبس 
ملابس شاذة وتقول ان دى الموضة مينفعش 

أنقر للتوسيع...


* 
*+*

بالظبط يا مرمر ... الموضه فى حدود 

ولكن  ..

لو نظرنا إلى عمق الموضوع وليس قشوره سنجد سؤال يطرح نفسه :

ولماذا نهتم بالموضه ؟؟ .. ألا توجد ملابس جميله وتناسب مبادىء وتعاليم مسيحيتى ولا تكون على الموضه ؟؟ 

ثم حتى لا نخدع أنفسنا .. ماهى الموضه هذه الايام ؟؟ .. فلنترك الفتيات قليلاً ونتأمل فى الشباب .. ما رأيكم فى شاب يرتدى بنطلون جينز يبدوا أنه قديم جداً من كثرة التمزقات التى تكون عند الركبه او فى الخلف ؟؟!!! هل هذه موضه ؟؟

ما رأيكم فى شاب يرتدى حلق فى أذنيه ؟؟ ومصرى أيضاً حتى لا تقولوا ان الغرب من يفعل ذلك ؟؟
لدرجة أننى أقع فى حيرة عندما أريد أن أحدد نوعه !!

دعوكم من هذا وذاك .. ما رأيكم فى شاب يطيل شعره كالفتيات ويرتدى (( بودى )) بالكاد يخفى صدره ؟؟!! .. هل تأمن الفتاة على نفسها مع شخص كهذا ؟؟ .. هل تجده شاب روش ومقطع السمكه وديلها .. أخشى ان تكون السمكه هى من قطعت بنطاله 

نعترض بشده على بناتنا لان منهن الام والاخت والزوجه .. 
نعترض بشده لان بداخلنا مبادىء لو نظرنا إلى أصلها سنجده تعاليم المسيح له المجد 

فكثيراً صدقونى أتساءل : ما الهدف من ان ترتدى فتاه ملابس مثيره ؟؟ .. هل لتجذب العريس اللقطة ؟؟!! .. و هل هذا العريس (( اللقطة )) سيرحب بالارتباط بفتاه ترتدى ما هو مكشوف ومُعثر ؟؟ .. الحقيقه ان وافق على الاتباط بها فحتماً سيكون على نفس شاكلتها .. والطيور على أشكالها تقع 

وسؤال أجده دائماً فى مقدمة دفاع المعترضين على هذا الكلام وهو : ولماذا تقيم الفتاه بملابسها فمن الممكن ان تجد فتاه ترتدى ضيق أو قصير ولا تفعل أى خطأ ؟؟
وعندما تسأله عن هذا الخطأ الذى لم تفعله هذه الفتاه .. يكون رده كالزنا مثلا او تلك الامور التى تسقط فيها الفتيات 

وهنا لنا وقفه ..

هل نقيم أخلاق المرء بعدم سقوطه فى الزنا فقط ؟؟ .. وهل نقيم أخلاقه مثلا بعدم شربه للسجائر أو الخمور أو أى شىء من هذا القبيل ؟؟ ..

الاخلاق - أياً كانت - هى حياة كامله .. حياة يحياها الشخص بطبيعته .. وتكون نابعه من معتقداته و إيمانه ومبادئه .. 

الاخلاق هى سلوك وتعامل ومشاعر وطبيعه .. بل ونظره و شكل خارجى .. فكل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق .. توافق ماذا ؟؟ .. توافقنى كأبن لله .. إهتمامه الاول هو الملكوت .. إهتمامه الاول هو السعى نحو الكمال والقداسه والطهاره 

لست ضد الموضه إن كانت باحتشام و إحترام .. ولكنى ضد كل ما هو مبتذل و رخيص 

و للحديث بقيه إن أراد المسيح


----------



## ميرنا (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*الموضوع جميل جدا يا مرمر احيكى عليه *

*وطبعا الاعضاء والمشرفين ردودهم جميله بس عاوزه اعلق على رد سمردلى*
*اللى حوليك كلهم كده ليه ابقى مخالفه افهم الكلمه دى كويس بمعنى انى كل الناس نظامها كده والاستايل بتاعها كده ليه ابقى رجعيه ومتخلفه دى حاجه*
*معاك جداا فى كلمتك يا سمردلى فى الكلمه اللى قلتها اين هى المراه الحقيقه رغم انى فى اعترضات على كلمتك بس فعلا انا عن نفسى بفتقد المراه الحقيقه حتى فى ذاتى مش لاقيها بنت البلد الجدعه اللى رقيقه الاصيله لبسها محترم طريقه كلامها صوتها واطى انا كل ده مش لاقياه فى نفسى بس المشكله فيا الاول وفى المجتمع لانى كل حاجه ليها تاثير عليا متنسوش كده انا بتاثر جداا بالاوضاع اللى حواليا *


----------



## mrmr120 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *الموضوع جميل جدا يا مرمر احيكى عليه *
> 
> *وطبعا الاعضاء والمشرفين ردودهم جميله بس عاوزه اعلق على رد سمردلى*
> *اللى حوليك كلهم كده ليه ابقى مخالفه افهم الكلمه دى كويس بمعنى انى كل الناس نظامها كده والاستايل بتاعها كده ليه ابقى رجعيه ومتخلفه دى حاجه*
> *معاك جداا فى كلمتك يا سمردلى فى الكلمه اللى قلتها اين هى المراه الحقيقه رغم انى فى اعترضات على كلمتك بس فعلا انا عن نفسى بفتقد المراه الحقيقه حتى فى ذاتى مش لاقيها بنت البلد الجدعه اللى رقيقه الاصيله لبسها محترم طريقه كلامها صوتها واطى انا كل ده مش لاقياه فى نفسى بس المشكله فيا الاول وفى المجتمع لانى كل حاجه ليها تاثير عليا متنسوش كده انا بتاثر جداا بالاوضاع اللى حواليا *


 

*رايك حلو اوى ياميرنا *
*واحب اضيف حاجة  ان البنات المحترمة زى اى بنت *
*نفسها تلبس على الموضى لكن كبريائها يمنعها *
*ممكن تلبس على الموضة زى ماقولنا فى حدود يعنى يكون محتشم وفى*
*نفس الوقت شيك عل الاقل نظرة الناس ليها تكون افضل *
*انا عن نفسى لما بشوف بنت نصف بطنها عريانة ولبسة الجينز الضيق *
*والبادى القات انا ببص لها بستحقرها وتلاقى كل الشباب يفضل يلقح عليها كلام *
*و البنت الى بتلبس على الموضة وشيك وحشمة محدش يقدر يكلمها وطالما هى محترمة *
*هتخلى الى قدمها يحترمها خصبن عنة*​


----------



## ميرنا (5 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmr120 قال:


> *رايك حلو اوى ياميرنا *
> 
> *واحب اضيف حاجة ان البنات المحترمة زى اى بنت *
> *نفسها تلبس على الموضى لكن كبريائها يمنعها *
> ...


 
*الغريب انى اللى بشوفه تلقيح الكلام بقى على المحترم لكن اللبس المستفز عادى *


----------



## ramyghobrial (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*



الغريب انى اللى بشوفه تلقيح الكلام بقى على المحترم

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*بيبقى  نقص ياميرنا !*


----------



## بنت الفادى (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمه رب المجد يسوع المسيح​*
*اشمعنى الموضه يعنى اللى بننطقتها فى البنت انا معاكم انى البنت اتغيرت كتير عن زمان
اصبحنا فى زمن الانفتاح
كل حاجه اتفتحت على بعضها مفيش ممنوع مفيش غلط مفيش عيب هودا الزمن اللى احنا فيه
دا حتى لو حد من الاهل معجبهوش اللى بيعملو الشبابا فى الزمن دا بيتقال عليه دقه قديمه
دلوقتى البنت اللى مش بتلبس على الموضا بتكون بنت رجعيه ومتخلفه محدش بيقرب منها وبيقولو عليها معقدة كمان 
لكن بقا البنت اللى تبع الموضه يسلام لو مشيت قدام شويه شبان  يسلام لازم على الكلام والموعكسه 
اقول ايه و لا ايه
الموضه والانفتاح دا هما السبب فى اللى احنا فيه دا اقصد  اللى بيجرا للبنات المسحين وانتو فهمنى طبعا
بسبب الموضه ولبسنا الملفت بنلفت الانظار لينا
بقينا بصراحه نكسف اةة منظرنا مخجل بصراحه بس مش بسبب البنات بس نشوف بقوا ازاى
لو عايزنا احنا نرجع ونتمثل بالست العدرا والقديسه دميانه 
لازم انتو كمان تتشبهو بمار جرجس ومار مينا وسمعان الخراز
عرفه انى كلامى بايخ 
اذكرونى فى صلاتكم​*

:36_22_26: :36_22_26: :36_22_26: :36_22_26:​


----------



## ميرنا (6 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *بيبقى نقص ياميرنا !*


 
*نقص طب وحله ايه ده* :dntknw:


----------



## mrmr120 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> *سلام ونعمه رب المجد يسوع المسيح​*
> 
> *اشمعنى الموضه يعنى اللى بننطقتها فى البنت انا معاكم انى البنت اتغيرت كتير عن زمان*
> *اصبحنا فى زمن الانفتاح*
> ...


 

*جميل اوى يابنت الفادى*
*بس فى بنات مسحيات كتير جدا محترمة *
*وبتلبس على الموضة وقلنا فى حدود*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> *سلام ونعمه رب المجد يسوع المسيح​*
> 
> *اشمعنى الموضه يعنى اللى بننطقتها فى البنت انا معاكم انى البنت اتغيرت كتير عن زمان*
> *اصبحنا فى زمن الانفتاح*
> ...


 

*+*


سلام ونعمه 


أعجبنى رأيك بنت الفادى (( للمره الثانيه  ))

ولكن سأجاوبك على السؤال الاول وهو (( تقريباً )) : إشمعنى الموضه يعنى اللى بننتقدها فى البنت ؟  صح ؟ 

المظهر الخارجى مهم جداً .. فهو (( عنوان )) الشخص .. ولا أقصد مهم بمعنى أن نعطيه إهتمامنا .. كلا .. ولكن أقصد مهم من حيث أنه (( يبين )) أفكار الشخص .. و طباعه وسلوكه .. وهذا الكلام قبل أن يكون كلام علمى .. هو كلام واقعى فعلاً ..

فأنت مثلا كفتاه .. عندما تجدى فتاه اخرى ترتدى ملابس قصيره .. ماذا يكون إنطباعك عنها ؟ .. أو تجدى فتاة ترتدى بنطلون ضيق جداً .. لماذا ترتديه ضيق ؟؟؟؟ .. لماذا تريد ان تُظهر تفاصيل جسدها ؟؟؟؟ .. هل لتبدو جميله ؟؟ هناك فرق بين ان تكون جميله .. وبين أن تكون سبب عثرة 

الملبس يبين شخصية من يرتديه .. هذه حقيقه لا جدال فيها .. خصوصاً الفتاه

فقد أجد فتاة ترتدى القصير والضيق .. و لم تفعل أى سلوك خاطىء .. ولكن على الاقل سأجد حتماً تدنى فى ثقافتها وتفكيرها .. وميولها وطباعها .. وهذا التدنى ربما يجعلها فيما بعد تكون فريسه سهله للشيطان 

و قد أجد شاب يرتدى ملابس وقوره ومحترمه .. وقد يكون غير ذلك تماماً 

و المبدأ الذى علمتنا أياه الحياه : أن ليس كل من يظهر بمظهر محترم هو كذلك .. و ان من يظهر بمظهر سىء هو كذلك .. 

وبالفعل بنت الفادى .. ينبغى علينا نحن ان نتمثل بمار مينا ومار جرجس وسمعان الخراز ..

و كلامك مش بايخ أبداً .. بل حقيقى


----------



## قلم حر (7 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *الموضوع جميل جدا يا مرمر احيكى عليه *
> *و أنا كمان أحييها على الموضوع ............لكن أظنها لا تقرأ الردود بدقه !*
> 
> *وطبعا الاعضاء والمشرفين ردودهم جميله بس عاوزه اعلق على رد سمردلى*
> ...


أنا معاكي في كل كلمه خصوصا عن المجتمع المحيط بنا و لأوضح أكثر أفكاري :
أنا لا أطالب المرأه أن تكون مثاليه ......بل أن تسعى نحو الكمال ( و كذ1لك الرجل طبعا ) !
يعني :
1) اللبس على الموضه ( في حدود الأخلاق المسيحيه ) مقبول ....لكنه لا يجب أن يكون هدفا أساسيا يتفوق على الجوهر و الفكر المسيحيين .
فالبنات ( عامة ) تقضي الكثير من الوقت في الكلام عن اللبس و التسوق ( و الكوافير ووووو ) , فلو عملنا مقارنه بين الوقت المصروف على ( الموضه و مشتقاتها ) و الوقت المصروف على التطور الفكري و العقلي ( كفرد مسيحي ) للاحظنا أن الفرق هائل ( للأسف ) .
أنا مع اٍعاده ترتيب الأولويات ....المهم له الوقت الأهم و الأكبر !
هل نرى ذلك من حولنا ؟
أرجو الرد المنطقي العملي ( من الجميع ) بدون التطرق للمثاليات و الكلام عن الأقليات !


----------



## قلم حر (7 ديسمبر 2006)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> سلام ونعمه
> ...


لا أرى بعد كلام الأستاذ طارق أي كلام لي .
موفقون .


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*الفتاة هية التى تحدد نظرة المجتمه لها*

بسم الاب 
انا من وجهة ناظرى ان الفتاة هية التى تحدد راية الناس لها 
عمر الناس متقزف حدا بلباطل 
وكذالك الشاب هوة ايضا الذى يحدد وجهة نظر الناس  اخواتى انا عن نفسى الفتاة الموجودة اماممى هية التى تحدد النظرة الى هبصلها بيها 

ولا اية يا شباب 

 وعلى العموم  كل واحد بيقول وجهت نظرى 
واسف لو كنت جرحت حدا بكلامى


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع  جديل وشيق والمفروض الكل يشارك فية بجد الكل يقول وجهت نظرو  علشان الناس تستفاد بيها


----------



## mrmr120 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*وجهة نظر كويسة يابيتر*
*البنت او الولد هما الى بيحددوا *
*نظرة الناس ليهم *
*ربنا يباركك يا بيتر*​


----------



## بيترالخواجة (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*اصحو وسبيكو من الاستيل دة*

بس لية يا مرمر اتكلمتى فى جسمها ومردتيش تفسرى 
دة فعلن الى بيعملوة الشباب ومن غير تفسير البنات السبب 
ولا حد عندو اعترض انا من رئى ان السبلب محلات الهدوم بيبعو حجات غريبة 
المفروض البنات تلب الطرحة زى ام النور العذراء
يا جماعة الخمار دة اصلن بتاع العذرا فوقو بقى من الى انتو فيو
اصحو بقة من الى انتو فية 
امتا هتفقو لما نموت 
المسيح فدنا بدمو الولاد بيلبسو بنطلونات مقلوبة وتشرتات 
والبنات بيلبسو حاجة وكانهم لبسين من غير هدوم 
والرغم على كدة مش عارف  امتا هيصحو
فوقو بقى​


----------



## mrmr120 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*عندك حق يابيتر احنا *
*المفروض لبسنا يبقى زى لبس امنا العدرا*
*لكن مجتمعنا مينفعش كان من الاول *
*احنا اتولدنا لقينا لبسا كدة *
*هنعمل اية بقى *
*مش بادينا*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 ديسمبر 2006)

لالالالالالالالا يا مرمر 
بايدنا نقدر نغير حالنا ونغير الافكار السودا اللى اخدوها عننا
كل بنت تقدر تشوف اللبس الكويش المحترم وتلبسه
مش كل موضه تطلع نجرى وراها
مش هنقل نلبس زى العدراء 
لا نكون معتدلين فى لبسنا
العدراء مكنش بيهما تلبس ايه اى حاجه تستر الجسد وخلاص
هتقضى الغرض
انما اللبس بتاع الايام دى بيظهر اكتر ما بيخبى
ديق ومكشوف ولو حد اتكلم يبقا دقه قديمه 
مش لازم البس على الموضه وخالينى دقه اديمه احسن
احسن ما افسد هيكل الله
او اكون عثرة لاى حد


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

التش انا حاجة يا مرمر
اهية بنت الفادى مقيدانى فى الكلام
الخواجة عاش الحياة بكل انوعها
صدقينى يا مرمر انا سسنى صغير بس شغال فى السوق بالى عمر 
والى شفتو مشفوش راجل عندو60 سنة صدقينى
باديكو تغيرو نفسكو بلنسبة للبس
انا عارف ان من الداخل انتو كويسين اوى اوى بس بتجرو وراى الموضى ودة الموصيبة
انا بتكلم الكلام دة لكل بنت فى منتدا الكنيسة العربية 
الموضى او لبس اليومين دول بيفسر الجسم ودة حرام 
يعنى من الاخر
بتبقو لبسين من غير هدوم
صدقونى
سلام الرب معكن


----------



## mrmr120 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*بص يابيتر *
*انا لبسى مش وحش *
*مش بلبس بادى كت وبنطلون ضيق *
*لاء انا لبسى اة على الموضة لكن محتشم *
*انا مرضهاش حتى على نفسك *
*انما انا مشوفتش البنات التانية علشان اقول لهم البسوا *
*لبس حشمة *
*مايمكن بيلبسوا بس انا مش شايفاهم *
*بس انا عارفة لبسى موضة بس محتشم بنطلون جينس عادى*
*وبادى كم او نصف كم انما كت لاء*​


----------



## قلم حر (11 ديسمبر 2006)

جدعه يا مرمر .


----------



## mrmr120 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> جدعه يا مرمر .


 

*مرسى ياسمردلى *​


----------



## sharihan (16 ديسمبر 2006)

بصى يا مرمر انا اشكرك طبعا على الموضوع الجميل ده وانا رايى معاكى جداا يعنى التفكير مابين الاتنين هوا الاهم فى كل حاجة مش اللبس لو اللبس يبقى هيفضلوا يتكلموا هنلبس ايه النهاردة وكدة يعنى ميرسى لتعب محبتك​


----------



## mrmr120 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

sharihan قال:


> بصى يا مرمر انا اشكرك طبعا على الموضوع الجميل ده وانا رايى معاكى جداا يعنى التفكير مابين الاتنين هوا الاهم فى كل حاجة مش اللبس لو اللبس يبقى هيفضلوا يتكلموا هنلبس ايه النهاردة وكدة يعنى ميرسى لتعب محبتك​


 

*مرسى اوى اوى اوى *
*ياشريهان ياقمر*
*ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## بيترالخواجة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع 
الرب يبارك


----------



## men@ elgm@l (19 ديسمبر 2006)

لا تفكر فى الامر كثيراًَ بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر 
                     البابا كيرلس


----------



## mrmr120 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

مرسى اوى اوى 
يامينا جمال
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Romeo911 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههه انتي مواضيعك كلها غريبة يا مرمر علي فكرة بقي ممكن تقولي عليا مجنون بس دي الحقيقة انا نظرتي للبنت كنظرتي لاي واحد صاحبي ههههههههههههه مفيش فرق يعني


----------



## القيصر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مافيش كلام بعد كلامك يا ايها السمردلي العظيم
و اضيف بأنني تعبت بالبحث عن تلك المرأه الحقيقيه واستسلمت للقدر و توقف بحثي عنها.


----------



## jim_halim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*كيان كامل ... مخ و روح و شخصية و جسد .. بمعني أصح تركيبة متكاملة .. 
و زي ما مفيش حد مننا روح من غير جسد .. أو جسد حي من غير روح .. فبرضه ما ينفعش أني 
أشوف حد من منظور واحد بس .. 

لكن اللي بيفرق أن منظوري الخاص مختلف عن منظور أي حد تاني .. يعني اللي يعجبني في كل 
جانب من جوانب الشخصية و الروح و الجسد و العقل ... مختلف عن اللي بيعجب غيري .. 
و علشان كده .. في مثل بيقول : " لولا أختلاف الأذواق لبارت السلع " 
يعني مش السلعة وحدها هي اللي بتتحكم في مدي رواجها .. لا ده أختلاف الأذواق كمان .. *


----------



## حسام سوما (27 ديسمبر 2006)

المقروض نظرة الشاب للفتاة تكون على اخلاقها على  عقلها  

مش حاجة تانى   
يعنى فتاة مثلا جميلة جدا بس اخلاقها مش اللى هى 

والعكس فتاة جميلى بالعافية بس اخلاقها اخلاق بنت متربية 

ونادرا ما تلاقى بنت بيتجمع فية الجمال والاخلاق


----------

